# Eure Vorschläge für den Pro-MHz-Artikel der Ausgabe 10/2011



## PCGH_Marc (3. August 2011)

*Eure Vorschläge für den Pro-MHz-Artikel der Ausgabe 10/2011*

Wir arbeiten derzeit an einem Artikel zur Pro-MHz-Leistung aktueller und älterer CPUs - dieser "Test" liegt derzeit in der *Umfrag*e in Front.

Vom ersten Pentium 4 und Athlon XP über die Core 2 und Athlon 64 bis hin zu Core i3/i5/i7 und Phenom II sind über zwei Dutzend CPUs mit dabei (genaue Anzahl ist noch nicht klar). Alle Chips treten mit nur einem aktiven Kern und bei gleichem Takt an in Spielen und Anwendungen an, damit messen wir den Anstieg der Leistung pro Takt - etwa architektonische Verbesserungen zwischen den Generationen, aber auch größere und schnellere Caches. Hinzu wollen wir noch mehrere Generationen Quadcores (Kentsfield, Yorkfield, Agena, Deneb, Bloomfield, Lynnfield und SNB) in Sachen Perf/Watt vergleichen.

Vermisst ihr Modelle, habt Ideen oder Anregungen? Noch ist Zeit, interessante Vorschläge aufzugreifen. Bitte beachtet dabei, dass wir eine Auswahl treffen müssen und nur Themen aufgreifen können, die neben euch noch eine nennenswerte Anzahl anderer Leser spannend finden. 

-------------------

*Achtung*: _Die Tabelle ist eine Beta (wer Fehler findet, darf sie dennoch gerne benennen ); die C2Q fehlen, da sie pro Takt und Kern den C2D entsprechen, gleiches gilt für die X2/X3-CPUs etc._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für den Pro-MHz-Artikel der Ausgabe 10/2011*

Werden trotz Beschränkung auf einen Kern auch Dual-Thread-Tests gemacht? Das ist gerade bei Pentium 4 vs. Athlon 64 interessant, denn da hat sich im Laufe der Jahre dank HT einiges verschoben. Und den Atom braucht man ohne gar nicht erst zu testen 

Sonst "fehlende" CPUs:
- Statt zwei Athlon XP lieber einen Thunderbird, dazwischen hat sich wirklich was getan.
- Statt drei Denebs sollte wenigstens ein Thuban bzw. Zosma getestet werden (Wie wollt ihr allgemein die Unterschiede durch Caches bewerten? Wenn man nur Kerne deaktiviert, kommen einige neue CPUs ja auf abstruse Cache-pro-Kern Verhältnisse)
- Ein Clawhammer wäre auch nicht schlecht
- Und gar kein Athlon FX könnte den Fanboys sauer aufstoßen

Wo man dagegen imho sparen könnte:
- nur je einen Sandy Bridge Quad- und Dualcore. Die werden eh alle naslang getestet und fast alle anderen Kerne sind mit nur einem Modell vertreten
- Das gleiche erst recht für Lynnfield und Clarkdale. Insbesondere letzterer ist zwar als 32 nm Nehalem interessant, aber von kaum jemandem genutzt. Da braucht man nicht zwei.
- Die vielen Core 2 Doppelungen würden mich auch nicht interessieren


Ansonsten zur Tabelle:
- Ein Gallatin hat 0,5 MiB L2 Cache, nicht 2 MiB. Das wäre Prescott 2M oder Cedar Mill. Seinen L3 Cache taktet er, iirc, mit vollem Kerntakt.
- Wenn ihr Prescott testet, dann nehmt der Einfachheit halber den So775. Dann habt ihr den gleichen Speicher im Einsatz. Wenn ihr So478 als Gegenstück zu den So462 testen wollt, dann muss ein Northwood her.
- Generell würde ich für alle Plattformen außer die DDR1er einen Speichertakt von 1066 festsetzen. Das sollten die älteren i.d.R. noch verkraften und die neueren werden nicht alzu sehr unter ihre Specs limitiert. Sonst kann man Kernverbesserungen nicht von der Speicherentwicklung unterscheiden. (Alternativ: DDR2 800 und DDR3 1333. Aber nicht mehrere DDR2 Stufen.)
- Aus gleichem Grunde würde ich vorschlagen, ALLE So775 CPUs mit DDR3 zu testen. Reduziert auch den Einfluss wechselnder Mainboards.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für den Pro-MHz-Artikel der Ausgabe 10/2011*

Ich vermisse ältere CPUs. Der Pentium 3 im Vergleich zum Pentium 4 würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für den Pro-MHz-Artikel der Ausgabe 10/2011*

*@ ruyven_macaran*

• SMT gibt's vermutlich
• Atom ist echt extrem lahm
• Thuban entspricht Deneb, nur mit zwei Kernen mehr - pro Takt also identisch
• Die abstrusen Cache-pro-Kern-Verhältnisse hast du bei Singlethread so oder so
• Die SNB unterscheiden sich beim Cache
• Lynnfield und Clardale unterscheiden sich bei Cache, L3-Takt und Latenzen
• Ein 8x0-Lynnfield bietet mehr L3-Takt als ein 7x0-Lynnfield (ist messbar)
• Athlon FX-62 entspricht dem Windsor mit 1024 KiB
• Der L2 beim Gallatin beträgt laut Intel 2 MiB
• Der L3 beim Gallatin taktet laut Intel mit 800 MHz (extra angefragt)
• Der Speicher entspricht bewusst den Specs (sonst wäre es Über- bzw. Untertaktung), wobei dein Einwand stimmig ist
• DDR3 bei Core 2 war kaum verbreitet, daher haben wir DDR2 gewählt

*@ quantenslipstream*

Einen Tualatin als III-S mit 1,4 GHz haben wir im Blick. Müssen mal schauen ob wir den auf 2,x GHz bekommen oder zur Not "hochrechnen".


----------



## S!lent dob (3. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für den Pro-MHz-Artikel der Ausgabe 10/2011*

Also gibts keinen Turbo für AMD und auch keinen für Intel?
Ansonsten tät ich mir den PII 8xx sparen, den hat eh keiner 
Auch der Atom ist recht umsonst da drin, das der letzter ist weiß auch jeder. Es sei den ihr nehmt noch AMD´s Gegenstück dazu in die Liste auf (Name ist mir entfallen, das Ding mit 2x1,6 Ghz und 63xx Graka).
SMT/HT tät ich gesondert testen, sprich 1x mit und 1x ohne, das zeigt dann direkt was der Software Kram so kann.

Ansonsten prima Zusammenstellung, Daumen hoch


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für den Pro-MHz-Artikel der Ausgabe 10/2011*

Der E-350 ist mit dabei, SMT gibt's als Extrakasten. Den PII 8x0 haben wir iirc nicht da, müssen wir anfordern - wie gesagt, die Liste ist Beta.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für den Pro-MHz-Artikel der Ausgabe 10/2011*

_Edit_ "SMT als Extrakasten":
Heißt das einen Kasten mit SMT an/aus Benchmarks und im Rest sind die CPUs mit SMT an vertreten oder Extrakasten und sonst SMT aus? Letzteres fände ich ziemlich willkürlich. Dann kann man sich auch gleich noch darüber streiten, ob man nicht auch noch SSE ausschließt,...
Imho sollte jede Architektur zeigen können, was sie maximal hinbekommt.




PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> • Thuban entspricht Deneb, nur mit zwei Kernen mehr - pro Takt also identisch



Fehler meinerseits - dachte, die hätten unterschiedliche Cachegrößen.



> Lynnfield und Clardale unterscheiden sich bei Cache, L3-Takt und Latenzen



Das ist klar. Ich meinte Clarkdale i3 vs. Clarkdale Pentium.



> Ein 8x0-Lynnfield bietet mehr L3-Takt als ein 7x0-Lynnfield (ist messbar)



Das wusste ich nichtmal. Dachte, es gänge nur um HT.



> Athlon FX-62 entspricht dem Windsor mit 1024 KiB



Und höherem Takt  Aber hast recht, kann man auch auf diesem Wege abdecken.



> Der L2 beim Gallatin beträgt laut Intel 2 MiB
> Der L3 beim Gallatin taktet laut Intel mit 800 MHz (extra angefragt)



Wenn die das sagen... Immerhin listen sie, seit der alte SpecFinder weg ist, zwei Ausführungen gar nicht mehr, unterschlagen dass er überhaupt einen L3 Cache hat und bezeichnen ihn als Nortwood.
ALLE anderen Quellen von CPU-Z bis Wiki bescheinigen ihm 0,5 MiB L2 voller Takt (und iirc 256 Bit) und 2 MiB L3 voller Takt (iirc 64 Bit).
Will jetzt nicht behaupten, dass ich und der Rest der Welt (iirc auch PCGH selbst) eine bessere Quelle als Intel sind - aber ggf. schadet es nicht, den Punkt noch einmal auf anderem Wege zu überprüfen.



> • DDR3 bei Core 2 war kaum verbreitet, daher haben wir DDR2 gewählt



Müsst ihr Wissen, ob ihr euch lieber "üblich" oder lieber "möglich" testet. In ersterem Fall müsste man aber auch jeweils gängige Chipsätze nehmen und den RAM feiner abstufen.
Das wäre im Extremfall (wenn meine anderen Vorschläge angenommen werden) für "zur jeweiligen Zeit üblich":
- i915/DDR2 400 für P4 Prescott
- i925XE/DDR2 533 für Gallatin
- i945/DDR2 667 für Cedar Mill/Presler
- i965/DDR2 800 für Core2 65nm
- P35/DDR2 1066 für Core2 45nm
Alternativ wäre eben "maximal möglich, nur CPU betrachtet":
- P45/DDR3 1600 (bzw. was beim jeweiligen FSB maximal geht) für alle - und den RAM gleich noch für So1156 und 1155

Auch beim Sockel AM2 dürfte sich der übliche Speicher im Laufe der Zeit von DDR 2 553/667 bis 1066 verschoben haben.


Noch ein zweiter Vorschlag:
Testet bitte zusätzlich auch bei Standardtakt. Einige der Architekturen sind schlichtweg unterschiedlich optimiert und erreichen spielend Taktraten, die für andere unerreichbar sind (selbst wenn man "gleiche Verlustleistung" fordern würde). Auch lassen sich bei den alten Netburst-CPUs die Multiplikatoren nicht absenken (es sei denn, ihr kriegt alles als ES) und sie würden somit nicht nur mit reduziertem Takt, sondern auch mit massiv reduzierter FSB-Geschwindigkeit und damit fehlender Speicheranbindung antreten.
(wie kriegt ihr eigentlich -wenn ihr OC vermeiden wollt- einen 2 GHz Atom-Test hin?)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für den Pro-MHz-Artikel der Ausgabe 10/2011*

• Wir nehmen den "klassischen" Chipsatz mit dem offiziell maximal spezifizierten RAM-Takt bei JEDEC-Latenzen
• Nur im Falle der Core 2 eben DDR2, da DDR3 hier kaum Verwendung fand
• Die englische Wikipedia sagt auch 2M L2, unser Artikel in der 12/2004 aber spricht von 0,5M
• Wir können SMT als in die normalen Benches einarbeiten, ich präferiere derzeit aber einen Extrakasten mit Atom, Pentium 4/D, Nehalem und SNB
• Auch wenn SMT aus - die zusätzlichen Register etc. sind dennoch vorhanden bzw. können genutzt werden
• Alles auch bei Standardtakt? Das ist zeitlich kaum machbar und mit dem pro-MHz-Gedanke nur bedingt vereinbar (so was in der Art kommt aber wieder Ende 2011/Anfang 2012), allerdings stört mich zB auch, dass der Vorteil von SNB, den L3 mit Kerntakt laufen zu lassen bei 2,x GHz kaum Vorteile gegenüber zB Lynnfield bringt - aber für eine Frequenz muss man sich eben entscheiden
• Wir haben viele CPUs, vor allem Topmodelle als ES - den "Gallatin" mit L3 und 3,46 GHz habe ich selbst aber noch als Retail
• Den Atom und den Zacate müssen wir leider übertakten, ist aber mit Sternchentext vermerkt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Das wusste ich nicht mal.


Ha!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für den Pro-MHz-Artikel der Ausgabe 10/2011*

Wie werden die zusätzlichen SMT-Register denn (sinnvoll) verwendet? Da würde mich ein Technikartikel freuen. Bislang wusste nichts von einem nutzen.
So oder so hattet ihr z.B. schon mal Spielebenchmarks (weiß leider nicht mehr was), in denen ein iirc P4 550 (Prescott1M, 3,4 GHz -lahmer gehts nicht) einen Athlon 64 4000+ geschlagen hat. Zwar fand das ganze kleiner 10 fps statt, aber seitdem warte ich auf einen Artikel, der mal genau betrachtet, was HT bei verschiedenen Architekturen bringt, wenn man genug Threads für alle virtuellen Kerne hat. (was ja, ausgenommen die Dualcore Core i, bei allen HT-CPUs erst 2-3 Jahre nach Erscheinen und großer Testerei der Fall war). Das ließe sich hier ganz gut integrieren und da HT ein elementarer Bestandteil der Architektur als solches ist (genauso wie eben z.B. eine Befehlssatzerweiterung oder ein großer Cache), würde ich persönlich es lieber so handhaben, dass HT im Normalfall an ist und getrennt testen, was bei Deaktivierung passiert. (Schließlich ist es in der Praxis auch normalerweise an)

Zum Gallatin: Wiki war auch schon mal schlauer  Genauer: Bis vor exakt 22,5 Monaten. Habe die mal drauf hingewiesen - aber wenn du einen eigenen da hast, solltest du ihn ja eigentlich auslesen können)

Zu den Taktraten: Sehe ein, dass das zusätzliche Arbeit macht, ggf. zuviel, um zur 10 fertig zu werden. Aber das ganze nochmal extra zu testen ist noch schlimmer (ich würd mich ja anbieten, hab aber nichtmal den Platz für soviel Hardware  ). Jetzt muss man "nur" einmal rebooten und die Benchmarks nochmal starten (im Idealfall gescriptet?), aber nicht noch einmal zwei Dutzend Hardwarekonfigurationen aufbauen.
(ggf. vom Praktikanten mittesten lassen, aber die Werte erst in der 11 in einem zweiten Artikel auswerten?)
Immerhin habt ihr die 3,46er Ausgabe meines Lieblingskerns. Der 3,4EE würde bei 2 GHz vermutlich fast vom Williamette geschlagen werden


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für den Pro-MHz-Artikel der Ausgabe 10/2011*

Also die SMT-Geschichte gibt's in einem Extrakasten, ich kann die SMT-CPUs freilich auch mit dem jeweiligen zeitlichen und preislichen AMD-Konterpart ergänzen. Alternativ wie gesagt allen SMT-CPUs in den "normalen" Benches mal noch einen 2ten Thread gönnen. Der Gallatin war bisher nicht im Einsatz, aber spätestens da wäre es aufgefallen - ich mache von allen CPU-Z-Shots für's Archiv. Und wie gesagt, einen großen CPU-Vergleich mit stock clocks wird's wieder geben, das ist aber nicht die Intention des Artikels. Dennoch danke für die Anregungen.


----------



## stolle80 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für den Pro-MHz-Artikel der Ausgabe 10/2011*

Tach, macht mal meinen QX9650 mit rein, so als stellvertretend für alle Quads vom Sockel 775 . Den kannst bis zum abwinken takten..gute Kühlung vorausgesetzt..würde mich intressieren wie der sich gegen soeinem i7 o. i5 mit standart Takt schlägt und ab welchen Takt er die dann überholt 4,5 Ghz oder so. Die Games laufen alle bei mir wie Butter..sehe keinen Grund ständig neu aufzurüsten. Obwohl die immer neue Cpu´s auf den Markt schmeißen 

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für den Pro-MHz-Artikel der Ausgabe 10/2011*

Der E8x00 welcher vertreten ist, entspricht pro-MHz dem QX9650 und der QX9650 wird im Extrakasten Perf/Watt drin sein


----------



## nfsgame (3. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für den Pro-MHz-Artikel der Ausgabe 10/2011*

Wie wäre es damit nochmal einen S939-A64 mit herein zu nehmen? Einen 3500+ zum Beispiel? Vermisse ich irgendwie (vielleicht auch nur weil ich an dem Teil "hänge" ).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für den Pro-MHz-Artikel der Ausgabe 10/2011*

Ev. den S. 939, und bei AM 2 / 3 vielleicht ein Triple Core. Bei S. 775 könnte vielleicht auch das D Modell interessant sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für den Pro-MHz-Artikel der Ausgabe 10/2011*

Wie ist das mit dem Athlon XP 2x00+ aus. Die sind ja standardmäßig auch nicht mit 2GHz getaktet oder wird der entsprechend übertaktet?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für den Pro-MHz-Artikel der Ausgabe 10/2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Also die SMT-Geschichte gibt's in einem Extrakasten, ich kann die SMT-CPUs freilich auch mit dem jeweiligen zeitlichen und preislichen AMD-Konterpart ergänzen. Alternativ wie gesagt allen SMT-CPUs in den "normalen" Benches mal noch einen 2ten Thread gönnen.



Ich meinte keine Sonderbehandlung in den "normalen" Benches. Ich meinte nur, dass man allgemein ein paar Dual-Thread-Benches verwenden könnte (lässt sich bei Praxisnähe ja gar nicht verhindern) und das SMT-CPUs dann immer und überall mit aktivem SMT antreten sollten (außer in einem Extrakasten, in dem guckt, was passiert, wenn die Architektur ohne dieses Feature auskommen muss)
Zumindest der Atom sollte selbst bei voller Auslastung stark profitieren, weil In-Order-Architekturen eben einfach darauf angewiesen sind, in den Wartezeiten eines Threads etwas anderes machen zu können - was in der Praxis ja auch klappt. (wie zwar nicht der Atom, aber z.B. UltraSparc beweist  )




PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Der E8x00 welcher vertreten ist, entspricht pro-MHz dem QX9650 und der QX9650 wird im Extrakasten Perf/Watt drin sein


 
Testet ihr für den Perf/Watt kasten eigentlich auch weitere Varianten anderer Architekturen? z.B.:
- Netburst: Prescott war so ziemlich das ineffizienteste überhaupt und wird von vielen immer noch als DER Netburst aufgefasst. Da könnte ein Test mit Northwood und/oder Cedar Mill/Presler echte Aufklärung bieten
- Atom: Genau die gleiche Nummer. Jeder zweite, mit dem man diskutiert, hat die stromfressenden Chipsätze der ersten Generation von vor 3 Jahren im Hinterkopf. Das sich seitdem viel getan hat, müsste man einigen mal hinter die Ohren schreiben.
- Athlon64 X2: Hat AMD iirc dreimal deutlich Senckungen des Verbrauchs erreicht (min. einmal durch Wechsel des Fertigungsprozesses). Die pro-Taktleistung blieb zwar gleich und muss nicht extra getestet werden, aber die Verlustleistung dann doch.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für den Pro-MHz-Artikel der Ausgabe 10/2011*

*@ quantenslipstream*

Die Versionen mit 266er FSB, also der in der Liste, geht bis hoch zu 2,25 GHz (XP 2800+).

*@ ruyven_macaran*

Perf/Watt kann man natürlich mit allen Chips machen, dann aber nicht mehr (zwingend) bei gleichem Takt. Aber zB Werte aus Cinebench oder 7Zip der Leistungsaufnahme des Systems gegenüber stellen (bei identischer, möglichst sparsamer Grafikkarte), ist kein Problem.


----------



## violinista7000 (6. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für den Pro-MHz-Artikel der Ausgabe 10/2011*

Der Pentium D sollte in der Liste aufgenommen werden, denn der ist der erste Dual Core von Intel. 

Vorschlag: Pentium D 950


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für den Pro-MHz-Artikel der Ausgabe 10/2011*

Pentium D 8xx ist nichts weiter, als ein doppelter Prescott 1M mit deaktiviertem HT - der ist bereits vertreten. 9xx wäre ein doppelter Cedar Mill (wurde schon vorgeschlagen)


----------



## ASD_588 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für den Pro-MHz-Artikel der Ausgabe 10/2011*

Der P4 northwood fehlt


----------



## Z28LET (17. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für den Pro-MHz-Artikel der Ausgabe 10/2011*

In der Liste steht, dass der Athlon II X2 4 x L2-Cache hätte.


----------



## ASD_588 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für den Pro-MHz-Artikel der Ausgabe 10/2011*



> Athlon II X2 4 x L2-Cache hätte


 das ist ja mal etwas interesantes.

Den pentium M könte man auch dazu nehmen da er als erstes die core architektur hatte.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. August 2011)

Wir haben einen Dothan mit im Parcours.


----------

